# Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth...



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just thought i'd share this i came across it while searching for some ideas for shaving my buddy's Civic. This is truely Art. Amazing ART. i might even try to Sleep with it.LOL
Ne how Enjoy.
KAOS


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

it would look a gamillion times better without that graffiti crap.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*

Def not Crap man that what make this so Beautiful. there hundred's if not thousands of hr's worth of work into that bay. it may not be what your into, but it's def amazing paint work.


----------



## Fugn Dubbin (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Def not Crap man that what make this so Beautiful. there hundred's if not thousands of hr's worth of work into that bay. it may not be what your into, but it's def amazing paint work. 

if that is what i get after paying for "hundreds or thousands" of hours then i'd want my money back. looks like someone drizzled paint in the engine bay, applied some travis barker tattoo vinyls, and then cleared over it a **** tun of times.


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I have to agree that is a great bay! I am all about originality & that is the definition. Props to the artists.


----------



## Stillvr6 (Jul 13, 2009)

****in haterz on here that **** is the truth


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you joking me? How could you hate on that..? Even if it isn't your style you should still respect that someone put serious work into that.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Exactly i'm not a Huge honda fan i kinda just deal with em, but damn those honda kid's know how to do a sick Bay... and honestly the motor's nice but nothing over the top. just the paint work is so ***** sick! wish i could airbrush.


----------



## norm209326 (Oct 19, 2007)

nothing over the top? that bay is ridiculous. not to mention thats a k-swapped civic with itb's and a full wire tuck. 
now, i personally would never pay to have that done (or do it myself) but the artwork there is phenomenal.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (norm209326)*

defintely respect the ammount of love that went into it. 
#1 in my book will probably always be the ministahhhhhhs.


----------



## chello (May 23, 2008)

sickkkk work!!! i love it much respect to whoever painted that.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (chello)*

agreed a K swap in a EG is kool.and the motor's nice, i love ITB's, but just imagine if the motor had that kinda detail also? there's some exposed wire's on the top, the rad hose isn't great, the motor n tran's r just silver. it's super klean but think if it had that attention to detail to the block n tran's and a few other finisher's it would be a riddler worthy Honda! The paint's amazing. along with the shave,tuck, and line work. its pure SEX!


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

the more i look at it, the more of a headache i get. i definitely wouldnt want to have an epeleptic ceasure if i had to check the oil.


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (koko5869)*

HATERS!!!!!!
Nice bay love it wanna c it done on a mk3 vr


----------



## oldskoolracer (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up for originality... a bit much, but love the originality...super clean!!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (koko5869)*

that grafitti is hideous. 
i see that **** on train cars all the time.


----------



## FlexedGTi (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

i can't stop staring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twopointoh (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (FlexedGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlexedGTi* »_i can't stop staring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, at how ghey it is... no class, all flash....


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (twopointoh)*

Such haters... Seriously i'm sorry the 1.8 above is sick yes, but no way you can hate on the paintwork and time that someone took to shave that bay. It's entirely airbrushed.


----------



## twopointoh (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

I dont appreciate that mess in the least bit. sorry


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (twopointoh)*

What mess? seriously? it's kinda like not liking Modern Art...


----------



## wigglewerks (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (koko5869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_. i definitely wouldnt want to have an epeleptic ceasure if i had to check the oil. 


ROFL


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (wigglewerks)*

more clear proof of how far a hater will go. its the first graf. bay ive seen, and very nice. the swap with the itr's r awesome overall 8 1/2. the other pic strong nine because of the color.


----------



## oregonVWnut (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (koko5869)*

Totally diggin this engine bay...


----------



## J_Bone (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (Fugn Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugn Dubbin* »_
if that is what i get after paying for "hundreds or thousands" of hours then i'd want my money back. looks like someone drizzled paint in the engine bay, applied some travis barker tattoo vinyls, and then cleared over it a **** tun of times.

quit hatin'. you obviously have no taste in fine art.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (J_Bone)*

when i think "fine art" i dont think subway cars with spray paint done by minority teenage gangsters to mark territory.....
thats just me, a well to do, white, educated, suburbanite.
sip on that


----------



## elvenranger292 (Jan 14, 2009)

wow, that is the most beautiful piece of real modern art i have seen!
awesome job.


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (elvenranger292)*

hey bro u on the wrong forum most guys on here cant think outside the box. if there friend didn't do it then it sucks. the pic has nothing to do with it been a honda its the man hrs. and the quality of the work. don't hate it because it's on a Honda. someone tried to be different. that s*** it hot


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (popeye71)*

you just dont understand the concept of european tuning. its about keeping things clean and simple. less is more. keeping things OEM+.
the amount of work and such can be respected, its not the cup of tea of most of the guys on here because most are after a european look and this is a euro based forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you think if you posted a steak on a vegan forum, it would get rave reviews? does that make steak suck for everyone?


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (koko5869)*

Again i posted this from the Perspective of the amount of Labor and Attension to detail they spent, i can understand why some say it Ugly... it is Street Griffiti, But the Fact that Every inch of that is Airbrushed, is incredible. Airbrushing Doesn't Take like a Hr to Spray like a single color does, my buddy'a got a Digital Camo Airbrushed Valve Cover on him K20 powered integra, and it took the guy who did it like 2wk's just to paint it. so there some serious time put into this. i just thought the vision they spent doing this was incredible, the hole from the intake becoming the monkey's mouth, the top of the struts being the eye and turntable. Some very talented paint work. i'm not saying i'd do it to my Car... Well actually i probally would if i could Paint at that level. but that painter needs a pat on the back.
here's another super cool pic i found recently of some custom Paint work. i think it's a roof or hood. this is from the HOK top paint contest. Enjoy. this is incredible Paint work.








KAOS


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

amazing work on the monroe, almost looks like a real picture of her


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*

Right such amazing art... The water is insane, i wish i knew more about the Technique used. so much clear im sure.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

monroe wasnt that skinny. 
back then, a little plumpness was sexy.


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

Great artistry!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's just that in this display it's hard to say what the subject is..the bay/car or the paint. Ultimately they rob each other it's hard to appreciate one w/o shutting down the other. I like it,but it's hard to really enjoy the art in this placement,car also looses cause now it seems distasteful!


----------



## 95GolfBeater (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

k20 with itb's, that thing would destroy any all motor vw on this site! god i love hondas.


----------



## 95GolfBeater (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (95GolfBeater)*

google chasebays. he flies around the US doing wire tucks for people. hes nuts.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (95GolfBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GolfBeater* »_k20 with itb's, that thing would destroy any all motor vw on this site! god i love hondas.

you cant compare apples to oranges. its a swap car.
if i were to say, strap a w12 and make a rear engine mk2, think itd still win?

_Quote, originally posted by *95GolfBeater* »_google chasebays. he flies around the US doing wire tucks for people. hes nuts.

defintely found a little niche in the business. doesnt seem like he does any euros.


----------



## Owdee (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (koko5869)*

clean, simple.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

hundreds or thousands of hours?r u kidding me...its graffiti! my friend can do that **** in like 2 hrs...bring it to me,ill only charge u for 50 hrs...


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't believe this thread is still going..
I must say..those 2 vr6 bays are clean are retarded clean though. I'd do it to my 1.8t bay..but i'm cel concern me


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I am not a graffiti fan by any means, but God Damn that is one sick a$$ bay!!! You gotta respect it. It's not like one can just go in one day, yank everything, and bam!! it's done. Just like a lowrider, certainly not my style but the work and results demand respect. 
The clean bays are nice too, but I find that painted bay to just demand attention.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I like it


----------



## vtec fluid (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah it isn't thousands of hours of work. if he already had developed the stencils he used before hand then it would just be a quick day job max, but if he had to sit and design, maybe a 3-4 day job for him.
but still, it's really cool, I got the inspiration for what I want to do to my bay from him, I even started drawing up my stencils a couple hours ago.
and every-bloody-one on the internet in the car modifying world has to stick to 'clean-simple' to get vortex approval, get your head out of your ass people and appreciate it for the piece of art it is.
clean and simple is borderline melloncholly. The whole point of doing this to the engine bay is because I am sure that the outside of the car is 'clean' and 'simple' and this brought a little bit of madness to the 'clean' and 'simple' world all these internet thugs live in.


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (vtec fluid)*










id rather scour my boobies off with a rusty sos pad.


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_when i think "fine art" i don't think subway cars with spray paint done by minority teenage gangsters to mark territory.....
that's just me, a well to do, white, educated, suburbanite.
sip on that










Now for a "well to do,white,EDUCATED,suburbanite" I'd expect a lot less ethnocentrism in your tone. An education (10k or 100k per year) does not give you the right to cast down the work of others,but rather should allow you to see and understand that there is an appreciation for things that may not exist or be glorified in you circle or way of life. I personally didn't feel as if the art was placed appropriately, but to assume it is only by minority teen gangsters is absolutely wrong. I guess the whites that did and still do graffiti have been infected ghetto-ness huh?


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Funny how one would not appreciate the art that is obvious while others embrace it. it isn't gangbanger tagging in that bay, but urban art. Oakley has embraced it and taken many of the street, urban, and anti-political artists and allowed them to have their own "Artist Series" sector of eyewear and they are awesome! I am all for it.
http://www.oakley.com/artist-series


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (16VT4Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VT4Me* »_

An education (10k or 100k per year) does not give you the right to cast down the work of others,but rather should allow you to see and understand that there is an appreciation for things that may not exist or be glorified in you circle or way of life.

there isnt always an appreciation for everything. an education also allows you to appreciate that some things have NO NEED and are driven by poor, inner city people who typically are minorities, that higher tax bracket individuals, who are not minorities, end up paying for (removal of said "art")


----------



## biggxtasy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

from a graffing point of view its sick nasty. as far as an engine bay extremely clean, and the itb always look sick so i would say 8, but lets not forget for every 100 admirers there are another 150 haters. i mean to me your car is like an expression of self so if graffing is your thing than hell yea this is your bay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggxtasy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Owdee)*

word those vr6 are clean as hell though!! straight erection lol.


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

You don't have to appreciate everything but you "EDUCATED" at the very least, should be able to understand that there is a world out there that values things that you might not. I don't have to like or appreciate caviar to understand that some people love that crap and that it's worth something to them. At the end of they day;they love and it and that's great for them. Open your mind. I know a lot of ignorant who have money and swear that they are better than others. Secondly there re many crimes that the non-minority, white collar personalities of all races and ethnic backgrounds commit that cost ALL of US MAJOR $$. Point is, the man opted to paint his bay and not the train you ride to wherever. So just be thankful.MONEY DOESN'T BY CLASS.I can't believe that were are having this conversation after you've actually attended a tertiary institution. Wow this is 2009.


----------



## blackedoutaudi (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (16VT4Me)*

lmao..like u said white collar crimes...I.E. ENRON and THE WORLD TRADE CENTER(G.BUSH and company)










_Modified by blackedoutaudi at 7:47 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (blackedoutaudi)*



blackedoutaudi said:


> lmao..like u said white collar crimes...I.E. ENRON and THE WORLD TRADE CENTER(G.BUSH and company)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (16VT4Me)*

lets have this convo....
your trying to tell me everyone commits crime, all races, all demographic groups.
true, but take a look at some statistics...poor minorities commit way way way more crime. end of story.
on top of that, you brought this up to debate, not me.
i simply think vandalism isnt art, is tacky, and ugly.
why is it that liberals want everyone to be free to have and express opinions, as long as the opinions are liberal....


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

It is only vandalism when done on someone else's property without consent and defaces that. Otherwise, it is art. No different than Lassen spraying a Lambo for the store in the Caesar's Palace Forum store. Different stroke for different folks. 
Also, I think the thought and general perception is that the poor, minorities, or whatever commit more crime, but in reality, when you look at the broad scope of how many people get ripped off, cheated, stolen from, or lied to, the white collar bastards commit more crime as a whole. They just have the deep pockets to afford legal representation that can get them off the hook or lower the charges. 
If you feel that Bush is responsible for the wars etc, then look at how many murders he has committed in-directly (like Manson)...Or, how about how many of your neighbors, relatives, friends, etc. has Angelo Mozilo (Countrywide) cheated out of their homes & money?? Each person constitutes 1 count against said criminal, so think about it.
Now, back on track...Still a cool bay while not something I would personally do.


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

here is the your whole person summarized>> You are a BIGOT. I never brought you a debate,but rather an opportunity to realize that your expression towards others (minorities) was very biased and prejudicial.We can go on for days about who has done what and we would find that each of us views the others examples as weak.So all I'm saying is, feel the way you want but respect others in your talk>> "i simply think vandalism isnt art, is tacky, and ugly." that was all you had to say. I'm far from liberal. The more I learn about people like you I wonder if this is a democracy.
That's your cue Mr.Moderator.I'm done.
thnx Dr.chop


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (16VT4Me)*

hahahah...im a BIGOT because I think poor minorities commit more crime than others......







you live in obama lala land


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Dr.chop well said, no ones hands are clean.

_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_lets have this convo....
your trying to tell me everyone commits crime, all races, all demographic groups.
true, but take a look at some statistics... *poor* minorities commit way way way more crime. end of story.

Poverty, slums, ghettos don't occur over night these are directly related to policy. 
Im in Canada, im white, im an immigrant, i come from a suppressive regime and i can give you nice example. During the war effort in the city of Seattle, the ship yards were booming employing many blacks, whites, asians. Post war the industry began to fizzled and many people, those that could, left to find jobs else where. People were given opportunity by the government in grants for mortgages, the way you qualified for the grant was strictly dependent on your race, if you were *white* you were approved. The "minorities" that were not in a viable position to leave stayed.
Left in an environment that was not supportive, lacked jobs, and even if you wanted to leave or did, due to your race you were unable to find new jobs in different regions and returned. Once a region lacks industry no one wants to invest in it to provide access to healthy food, community development, education suffers ect. When theres no jobs, little tax is paid, region gets little support for very important services health, education, financial, social. SPIRAL SPIRAL 
Now if you think that crime is all due to a race and or is the doing of the individual you are sadly mistake. Its a joint effort. Policy creates environment, environment creates the people, over time.
Who dominates in disparity, someone that is kind or moral, and does not exploit, and cares about his neighbor? Or those that have no scrutiny about taking, hurting or doing wrong for personal gain? Most often it is the later.
Pull your head out of your _______. (I'm sure you can fill this blank in, you have the right tools)
Canada is no exception, it is doing same thing to the aboriginal people with the reserves. Also During the settlement it broke apart the family structure and exploited the native people over years and now their peoples culture has been altered for the worst. 
The minority's may commit a large portion of the visible crimes but there is VERY little effort to fix all the issues that were caused directly by the Government.
There so much more to this. Gov does what they want, a good example is the current health issue in Alberta where the gov was informed numerous time that closing 250 acute psychiatric beds is not viable as the other hospital are not prepared to receive those types on patients. They do not have the programs, staff and the rooms available to deal with those patients. Yet the Government is going ahead with the plan and rushing it.

*Really like that engine bay.*












_Modified by [pl] at 6:30 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

You are a Bigot because you are
"a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinion."
by your own admission mr. white,well to do and educated person.
[QUOTE







you live in obama lala land







[/QUOTE]
ok now I know your ignorant.I said "The more I learn about people like you I wonder if this is a democracy." What the hec does that have to do with Obama.








Do you ever leave your house? No wonder your post count is so high







If came on the vortex every time I wanted to take a dump it would be high too.moral of the story kick rocks and then tell us about it!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (16VT4Me)*

" one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance"
....hmm...i have no hatred or intolerance for the people. i simply do not like the crime they commit. crime including that ugly vandalism you call art.
i also agree everyone commits crime.
http://books.google.com/books?...false
minorities just do it more
http://answers.yahoo.com/quest...hCWLX
you guys are so PC you fail to see reality.


_Modified by speed51133! at 2:07 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

ok...just start reading more and when you, do it with an open mind allowing the things you think you to be challenged.If I believed all the biased,one dimensional statistics your TV projects,myself and my brother would be out robbing people and instead possessing 3 degrees amongst ourselves, it would be the stereo-typical gun or shank. Have a great life.I guess money can't buy you knowledge.peace.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

i guess your paying the teachers at your country club school because you obviously dont know anything about art,cars and especially grafitti artist all kinds of people coming from all different walks of life participate in this very exciting art form. i know homeless white boys that run out of hardware stores with an arm full of spraypaint while a nigerian architect orders spraypaint on his personal credit card sent to his upper west side appartment. its not about gangs and marking territory even tho theyre are some "toy,s" (google it) that think thats what its about. grafitti is about self expresion and how far you are willing to go.


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_when i think "fine art" i dont think subway cars with spray paint done by minority teenage gangsters to mark territory.....
thats just me, a well to do, white, educated, suburbanite.
sip on that









your ignorant


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (gooseybabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gooseybabby* »_ grafitti is about self expresion and how far you are willing to go. 

so is murder...you guys are clowns


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (gooseybabby)*

Notice that, that "clown" as he would call us won't respond to the deeper content of your response but like the truly ignorant continue on w/o observing enlightenment. this is he >







against insight.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

your sister is a clown you idiot. your probally just mad because your car is ugly and you have no skill to make it look pretty and your parents cut you off so you have no otyer means to do anythin productive with it.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (16VT4Me)*

these dudes obviously failed to notice the white collar bernard madoff who stiffed the american people out of millions of tax dollars. im not gonna argue anymore.. btw are you gonna be at the g2g this wednesday at ceasers bay? id like to meet a n enlightened dubber.


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (95GolfBeater)*

how could you say that? im hurt rire now.. think ill have a beer


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Is that an amphenol connector on the firewall?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

anyone know where I can get some small tbolts like he has on his upper rad hose?


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

lets see pics of your non vandalised engine bay mister seed51133...
"looks like some ones mad their mom never let them out the house to have friends"
pussie


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

and let me save you the time i am ignorant and i am a minority i do grafitti and f you got any racist **** to say mr cracker jacker from D.C.
youll become jus a statistic.. hope to see you at the next waterfest pussie


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

BATTLE ROYAL!!!!


----------



## VWildVR6er (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

The bay looks like it took time, and I can see that whoever did it has artistic ability. 
However, I just would like to point out that in this forum this bay is going to have critic after critic after critic because we as VW enthusiasts do not do things like this. I agree with koko5869 when they say:

_Quote, originally posted by *koko5869* »_
you just dont understand the concept of european tuning. its about keeping things clean and simple. less is more. keeping things OEM+.
the amount of work and such can be respected, its not the cup of tea of most of the guys on here because most are after a european look and this is a euro based forum
do you think if you posted a steak on a vegan forum, it would get rave reviews? does that make steak suck for everyone?


This forum is for European car enthusiasts. The Honda/Acura/Nissan thing is it's own style, and rightfully so. We like the way our stuff is, and there is no getting around that. It's called BIAS, and we aren't budging.
I am just saying that you should have expected reactions like the ones you have seen. It is almost like territory infringement where you are the outsider on _this_ dog's property. Of course this dog doesn't like you. 


_Modified by JSaBEAST145 at 1:37 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_when i think "fine art" i dont think subway cars with spray paint done by minority teenage gangsters to mark territory.....
thats just me, a well to do, white, educated, suburbanite.
sip on that










that got me thinking... how can you mark territory on something that moves cross country?? But then again I don't think a whole lot of "gangs" or marking of "territory" is very tought threw anyways ha ha


----------



## EurGeto (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (16VT4Me)*

Mmmm K series... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not to mention ITB's. Bolt on's respond so well on K's..
O the engine bay is ehhh ok.. not my cup of orange soda. But the work is nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Another12vOwner (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

That ish is amazing!!! Props to Artists http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NAVI51 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

Personally not my taste but I have to recognize that you must have skills to do tagging like this


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
i simply think vandalism isnt art, is tacky, and ugly.

some one paid another person to paint their engine bay, it's not vandalism, it's paint put on a surface in a certain design. stop being closed minded. you not liking it doesn't change anything. 
the whole bay is insane, i wish i could see it in person, but the attention to every wire seems to be pretty good, so paint aside its great work. 


_Modified by whiteshirttdi11 at 10:15 AM 11-14-2009_


----------



## diddle. (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (whiteshirttdi11)*

Where are the moderators?








And to the guy who said his friend can do that in two hours, you cant properly paint the bay just one solid color in two hours dude...


----------



## chukrad (Nov 18, 2009)

the catholic church spent years burning heretics.... that still doesn't make it a good thing


_Modified by chukrad at 11:41 AM 12-8-2009_


----------



## IloveMyCar32 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

It took a lot more time to paint the different colors then it did to tag everything. 
I like the idea A LOT. Use a color matching scheme, and some throw some vw tags in there and I would love it.
This piece is truly inspiring.


----------



## .FUDD. (Aug 14, 2008)

amaazzzziiiinnngg. mad props t the artist, znd driver with taste and some originality


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I like clean & simple bays. Fiat Seicento:


----------



## gutachacha (Mar 2, 2010)

****kkk yo !!!!!! thats **** is sick man i'd like to know how to do it


----------



## OrangeA420 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

looks cool. not my style. but i respect it. 
btw. no hate or anything but 100s of hours of work? i think someone could do this in just a few hours. maybe not tho.


----------



## LukeRP311 (Mar 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

does anyone remember frank biznasty's mk3?








more pictures @ http://www.modifiedcars.com/ca...1.htm


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LukeRP311)*

I remember. Besides DAROWDYAUDI's turbo install this is the beez neez.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (OrangeA420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeA420* »_looks cool. not my style. but i respect it. 
btw. no hate or anything but 100s of hours of work? i think someone could do this in just a few hours. maybe not tho.

if you add all the time it takes to do the body work, wiring and everything. i had a good 2 months into mine working 3-4 times a week on it.


----------



## wolfjetta3061 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (Kaos26003)*

tarded http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (wolfjetta3061)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfjetta3061* »_tarded http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

yes you are ! lol


----------



## gutachacha (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Possible the Sickest Engine Bay on Earth... (spitfire481)*

i did it myself and it looks pretty good ........does some knows wich mounts do i need for a k20....its going into a 99 civic i need also a nice price ....


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (16VT4Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VT4Me* »_

Now for a "well to do,white,EDUCATED,suburbanite" I'd expect a lot less ethnocentrism in your tone. An education (10k or 100k per year) does not give you the right to cast down the work of others,but rather should allow you to see and understand that there is an appreciation for things that may not exist or be glorified in you circle or way of life. I personally didn't feel as if the art was placed appropriately, but to assume it is only by minority teen gangsters is absolutely wrong. I guess the whites that did and still do graffiti have been infected ghetto-ness huh?

Hes in VA...what do you expect LOL.......and since we are stereotyping I will assume all people from VA are retarded like the ones in this thread. Seems like thats where the haters are coming from....sip on ALL of that
























_Modified by Cherb32 at 8:03 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## mk2dubaudi (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (RAREgtI97)*

First off Im a graff/vw head too! Im now planning on 'krinking' my engine bay w/o shaving it. The only problem I see is it's not a dub. props for thinking outside the box, and doing something different! 
woop the pussie from D.C.!


----------

